# Roubaix just for older riders?



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Just curious if there are any younger riders on the roubaix? I find it fits me much better than the tarmac. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Fits you better how...because its more upright?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

You should be able to adjust the fit pretty much identically between the two. The longer wheelbase on the Roubaix will provide perhaps a slightly smoother ride, and easier steering. But I don't know why one fits "much better" than the other if you were fitted on each properly. 

I see guys of all ages ride the Roubaix. I have one, and a Tarmac. Both are 58cm, both fit me perfectly. The Roubaix is slightly easier in steering, though slightly slower in steering. Its also slightly more buffered in ride quality (you may or may not like this). The Tarmac is slightly livelier, more agile, and with a more direct connection to the road. Since I ride 25mm Conti 4000 tires pumped to 80 lbs, the ride quality is virtually identical between the two. 

I do not consider one bike more suited to a specific age group. They are application specific, to a small extent. Having said this, young guys with lots of ego will undoubtably reach for a Tarmac most of the time, given a preference.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

No. 

You’d be better of examining rider preferences of how “old” and torn up the pavement normally ridden. 

Better yet, examine your bias towards longer wheelbase and vertical compliance and how that suites your particular preferences. 

Whatever it may be, since Boonen’s development work with Spec and Fabian’s fine tuning; the Roubaix demonstrated it can take the greatest watts and sprints these (young) large men can hammer down 3 years running placing them atop the podium of the toughest one day classic.

young/old...meh...

But the Tarmac does rock some damn fast old geezers...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

gyllborgm said:


> Just curious if there are any younger riders on the roubaix? I find it fits me much better than the tarmac. Anyone have a similar experience?


I'm 38 and ride a Roubaix, but then again I destroyed my back MTB racing and I'm not too flexible anymore. Its a bit more upright then a tarmac and has a little plusher feel. If you feel more comfortable on it, go for it. Its a fantastic endurance bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DonDenver said:


> But the Tarmac does rock some damn fast old geezers...


_I like it! _ :thumbsup:


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input. I guess I can't really explain one way or the other. Went to the shop and had each bike fitted and the roubaix won out. I read a lot that the bike is geared towards older less flexible riders and at 24 I'm neither old nor terribly inflexible. Love the bike. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

38 and hittin' the Roubaix...Not sure if I'm considered a younger rider anymore..  

But still thinking about a Tarmac in the next year or two.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I realize it has already been said probably best by Neal since he has both models. 

I personally am on my second Tarmac and I love the ride, and I'm 38. But consider I'm pretty flexible and like the fast handling of the Tarmac. I hate having my stem level with the bars and prefer about 3" of bar drop from the saddle. 

I do have a friend that is the same age who prefers the Roubaix. He is not as flexible and doesn't really even think about form (ex MTB racer) but he can hammer me in the ground. So for me it's nice when he's sitting farily up right and hammering along at 25+ MPH.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im 30 (bought it when I was 26), in great shape, and love my Roubaix. Its not a bike for old people. Its just a bike for people who prefer a more upright position and a longer wheelbase. As others have said it's a bike that has been used by top professionals at the highest level of racing.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

There are geometry differences, but they are so slight that most casual riders wouldn't notice. But they would notice the comfort difference. I'm sure I'd do well on a Tarmac, but at 60 it's just time for a little vibro-dampening. I can still rip on my Roubaix, but I don't feel so shattered after a long ride on not so great roads. That's good for you at any age.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I was having some fun with my earlier comments but I'll acknowledge the typecast with this adjustment; Roubaix = Relaxed = upright bias = older less flexible riders MINUS (-) older less flexible riders. 

The Roubaix is racy. Not the fast twitch crit style racy of the Tarmac, but racy over the long haul ups and downs of how I ride here in CO. I’m also not afraid of hitting the dry gravel washboards when they appear interesting. I ride with close friends who are on Tarmacs (SL, SL2 and SL3) Parlee Z5 SL, and Amira. We all trade pulls. Fortunately we all are well balanced between our bike’s characteristics, physicality and preferences. Everyone looks well fitted to their bikes (and "fit" is something I notice well before the brand/make typecast of the bike someone is riding).

For me, I’m flexible (no spacers and -16 stem shim and have been Spec fit in Studio) and like my 2010 S Works SL2 Roubaix in the mountains as it allows me to ride over anything without feeling I’m going to be bucked off if I miss something on the road as I’ve found on the lighting quick SL3 Tarmac (test road the Tarmac SL3 and it fit like a glove). So "relaxed" or "vertically compliant" works well defining that very difference I feel under sadle between the mac and roub...and that works for me. 

It’s a riding preference certainly. I like the Roubaix given the longer wheelbase helping me to track down steep mountain road sweeps or the longer head tube stiffness (without spacers) that allows me to sit, spin and open my lungs while climbing up the mountain passes. Ah...the "upright" (without sailing) experience. I can ride that Roubaix forever at a high rate. That nails it.

But age and flexibility defining the Roubaix...no...I don't see it. Rather when I see folks young or old riding euro slammed its the fit that gives some away...not the bike typecast...and not the Roubaix.

So back to the OP...I see young and old riding the Roubaix and think I've notice the split pretty equal around here. Oh...and I happen to fit in the middle of that young/old mix (at least I think I do)


----------



## DAG on a bike (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm 54. I ride a Roubaix S-Works (as a core frame with various non-standard alterations).

BUT... I'm not old. Yet.

Ride it, enjoy it and don't get hung up on convention. If you like it, ride it. Period.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

gyllborgm said:


> Just curious if there are any younger riders on the roubaix?


Sure, I'm 45. That's "younger" right?

:thumbsup: 

(Though I ride a Secteur Comp, the Roubaix's aluminum & carbon cousin.)


----------



## EhoZ (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry. I'm 22.


----------

